# Watson!!



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

New pictures of my new boy, Watson  I've had him for about a week, and I absolutely adore him!!! He's an Algerian Chocolate High Pinto. He's very much an explorer... I'll get more pictures up if I can ever get him to sit still enough for one  :mrgreen: :lol:

**Edit** Realized my link never got posted 

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2 ... d148aef32b


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Watson is very cute.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Adorable  
He looks more like a grey than a chocolate to me.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Regardless of colour, he's beautiful. <3 Absolutely stunning, I wanna snuggle him and tickle his little nosey.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Handsome little guy!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Too adorable


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhhh just adorable!


----------

